# Robots



## Michael. (Oct 29, 2013)

Female Android Robot.

Researchers are working to make the units more life like and they are experimenting with a polymer which will resemble human skin.

This outer covering will also be self healing. 

Could this be the beginning of the end for us mere mortals.?



.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

If these robots are going to be using any of the existing OS then Buddha help us. They'll be going haywire at every opportunity, and you'll have to spend your days updating them only to discover that v1.0 software doesn't work with the latest v2.0 hardware ...

I just put some lipstick on my laptop - that's robot enough for me.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 29, 2013)




----------

